# Brass Stirling for dad



## Jeroen Jonkman (May 14, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I've been busy making this Stirling engine for my father's sixtieth birthday and completed it a few days ago.







As most of you will notice I've taken the design idea of the 'Hog' engine and started sketching.
The most challenging part came out to be the bearing for the displacer. I've used various combination of materials for the bearing and the rod, finally came with perlitic cast iron for the bearing and cold rolled steel for the rod.

Another struggle was to shorten the Pyrex test tube to length. Many shattered or were lost during the extensive testing period, where I had to take the engine apart more often then I considered amusing...
It turned out putting the glass in a collet in the lathe, spinning it slowly while rubbing it with a stone (used for sharpening cutters) was the only way I could get it cut. Upon the moment where the glass brakes, release pressure immediately or there's more clean up to do.

Currently I am making drawings of it which I will send free of charge upon request. I'll post them in the "plans" section as well, but for now you'll have to do with the video:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HL-YWNYp7zA[/ame]

That's it for now, I will notify the completion of the drawings here if there is some interest.

Greeting from Holland!


----------



## GordTopps (May 14, 2010)

What a beautiful engine  You've done lovely work.

I love it - it will make a wonderful birthday present.

Regards
Gordy


----------



## SAM in LA (May 14, 2010)

Beautiful piece of work.

It demonstrates a high level of craftsmanship.

Anyone would be proud to have it.

Have you made other engines that you can share with us?

SAM


----------



## Jeroen Jonkman (May 14, 2010)

Thank you very much!

Please find other engines at http://www.youtube.com/JeroenJonkman

I always plan on making more drawings as I go, but there just doesn't seem to be any time to spare when I'm making an engine!


----------



## shred (May 14, 2010)

That is really nice. I'd love to see plans.


----------



## bearcar1 (May 14, 2010)

That is delightful! Jeroen. I'm not much into the Stirling cycle engine scene but what you have on display there is truly a work of art and eye catching as well. Now I want one. ;D Your Father will be quite proud, as he should be, in having such a beautiful piece of work. BRAVO!!! Thm:

BC1
Jim


----------



## arnoldb (May 14, 2010)

Stirling work Jeroen :bow: :bow: 
Your father is a very fortunate man!

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## rake60 (May 14, 2010)

Beautiful engine Jeroen! :bow:

Rick


----------



## Maryak (May 14, 2010)

Jeroen,

Please can I be your honourary Dad ??? My 70th in 2 years. :

Seriously, one very beautiful engine. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## bentprop (May 15, 2010)

Your pappa is a lucky man,Jeroen.Fantastic engine.


----------



## Longboy (May 18, 2010)

A very nice display of your tiered mount HOG Stirling. I use a small diamond hand file to cut my test tubes on the lathe. Test tubes of different brands have slightly different wall thickness and those that do have a heavier wall leave a cleaner cut with less chance of breakage. I find that if you have a jagged edge as it just cuts through you can clean up end holding against a bench grinder.   [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zi49e-fEz6I[/ame]


----------



## wla421 (May 27, 2010)

Both of these engine would be ones that I would like to make once I get my mill delivered, and some other bits of tooling made...

Nice jobs.......plans??

George


----------



## Chazz (May 27, 2010)

Beautiful work Son, when were you stopping by? :big: Really though, very nice work. 

Just a thought, I picked up a 'wine bottle to drinking glass' cutting kit at a flea market a few years back and it might be an alternative idea if you cut a lot of tubes. 

Thanks for sharing.
Chazz


----------



## Jeroen Jonkman (Jun 12, 2010)

I would like to thank you all for your appreciation and flattering comments! :bow:

Please check the "download" section of the forum for the now finally completed set of plans.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?action=tpmod;dl=item270

Have fun and don't hesitate to ask if there is anything unclear or needs futher explanation.


Greetings from Holland, Jeroen


----------



## Deanofid (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks very much for the prints for your beautiful engine, Jeroen! 

Dean


----------



## bharathchoudhary (Mar 31, 2014)

any plans for measuring the efficiency sir,how to do it....
design r too good,we feel lik doing it for project


----------

